
Career Development:  What It Really Means to Be a Manager, Director, or VP - rcsorensen
http://kellblog.com/2015/03/08/career-development-what-it-really-means-to-be-a-manager-director-or-vp/
======
dgreensp
At the company I work for, everyone is fully accountable for results, not just
VPs. Individual engineers are not off the hook just because they followed the
agreed-upon plan.

